# Camera for sale!



## EvilPunkLlama (Jun 1, 2009)

I just bought a brand new Nikon D60 so im looking to sell my old camera. Its still in great condition and takes pretty good fish pics. Has macro and super macro settings and records movies. Its a fugifilm Finepix s1000. I paid a little over $300 for it, just asking $100 obo. Plus like $10 for shipping! So let me know if you're interested! 

Fugifilm Finepix s1000 info

here are some samples of pictures ive taken with it!


----------

